# HELP! URGENT!



## Robert166 (Mar 12, 2005)

Keep it warm! then let it set. Could take a couple of days, but keep it in a warm spot, helps a lot. The bubbles should rise to the top.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Did you allow the level of the honey to rise enough that the bottom of the basket was whipping it up? Generally the gate should be open so no honey gets whipped.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

Keep it warm a nice 80-90 degrees, and put a drop of vegetable oil on top. Literally just a drop, the oil will help pop the air bubbles to help disperse the foam. It will take days.


----------

